# Since When Are Direct Debits Bounced Over Night?



## Wishes (6 Apr 2010)

Wasn't it always the case that a D/D didn't bounce until the following day if there were insufficient funds in an account?


----------



## samanthajane (6 Apr 2010)

Thats the way i understand it to be as well. 

Happened to me last month totally forgot about a DD. On the day of the DD because there was not enough funds in the account i got a referal fee of €4.44. But the amount of the DD was still taken from my account leaving me with a minus balance. Then the next day I got a returned DD on my account so my balance was back to what it was minus the €4.44 and then because the DD being returned i got another charge of €10.00

I bank with PTSB, and unless that has changed in the last month thats still the way they operate, maybe it's different with other banks.


----------



## Wishes (6 Apr 2010)

I'm out of the country at the moment having thought I'd be back today to lodge money into my account for my mortgage.  I've been held up.  Told the bank I would be into the branch first thing tomorrow morning with the funds but they said that it would be to late as the D/D would be returned unpaid overnight.  This was never been the case before.  I'm presuming mortgage lender will call again for funds.

I bank with the AIB.


----------



## bond-007 (6 Apr 2010)

The way it operates from my understanding is, the DD appears on your account first thing on say Tuesday. If you had not enough money you could run into the bank on that Tuesday and all would be well. 
What would happen is the DD would bounce on the Tuesday night and would be bounced the next day along with all the bank charges. The decision to bounce would be made in branch after close of business on the Tuesday, resulting in the referral fee or DD bounce charge.


----------



## samanthajane (6 Apr 2010)

That could be what happened with mine as well. And it just appeared as the next day because it was after midnight.


----------



## DublinTexas (6 Apr 2010)

If I’m not mistaken somewhere when this new SEPA stuff came PTSB also advised me that the money for the DD must be on my account at close of the business the day before the DD is due.

So if the DD is due on Tuesday I must have sufficient money in the account on Monday Close of business.


----------



## samanthajane (6 Apr 2010)

Did you ask this information or did they write out to you about it. Have to admit i dont really read anything that i do that. Was actually very surprised at the €10.00 charge. When i questioned it they said that had been the charge for the past 2 years or so. I remember years ago missing one and all i was charged was the €4.44, so wasn't happy with the extra €10.00, but i'll be making sure i dont forget about them again.


----------



## helens (15 Apr 2010)

samanthajane said:


> Thats the way i understand it to be as well.
> 
> Happened to me last month totally forgot about a DD. On the day of the DD because there was not enough funds in the account i got a referal fee of €4.44. But the amount of the DD was still taken from my account leaving me with a minus balance. Then the next day I got a returned DD on my account so my balance was back to what it was minus the €4.44 and then because the DD being returned i got another charge of €10.00
> 
> I bank with PTSB, and unless that has changed in the last month thats still the way they operate, maybe it's different with other banks.



Exact same thing happened to me with nib last month.


----------



## Gulliver (15 Apr 2010)

There was never an obligation on banks to hold an item (cheque, direct debit, or other debit item) if there were no cleared funds immediately available to meet those items.  Some banks operated in this way for their own convenience as well as that of the customer, but at least one always operated a policy of immediate bounce.

All banks changed their Ts & Cs on 1 November to the ministerial order European Communities (Payment Services) Regulations 2009 (S.I. No. 383 of 2009) and some may have used the occasion to tigthen things up.

While on the subject, that ministerial order made a significant change which AAMers should be clearly aware of.  Section 89 means that banks may post transactions by reference solely to the "unique identifers" (account number + NSC).  There is no longer any obligation on them to check other details e.g. name.  So if you make a mistake in the account number of a credit transfer, and the funds go to a wrong account, you no longer have any recourse to the bank.  Beware!!


----------

